# kromě toho to čeká ode mně



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
kdo mně pomůže rozumět té větě?

Myslím, že čím víc peněz matka na takový pospolitý soboty a neděle dává, tím opravdovějc seberealizovaná se cejtí. Kromě toho to čeká ode mě.
Co to znamená podle vás? Asi, že jinak tu seberealizase čeká ode něho?
Děkuju


----------



## zuzanadoma

no tady opravdu těžko říct... snad čeká, že i pro něj je to uspokojující a že ho rodinné dýchánky baví...


----------



## parolearruffate

mh... no, těžký...


----------



## parolearruffate

Ale ty pospolitý soboty a neděle nejsou rodinné. Ona ty víkendy stráví na nějaké kursy kde se učí se sblížit sám sobě. Co od něho čeká?


----------



## zuzanadoma

aha, pardon. no pak asi čeká, že se bude trávit víkendy podobně. opravdu nevím, bez kontextu...


----------

